# psoriasis



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Been on PUVA light treatment for 8 months and 95% clearance.. ( appart from scalp) and wondered if anyone else is battling with it. The clearence has pretty much given me a new lease of life the past year and I honestly couldnt see myself going back to being covered in it!

Its a tough condition to live with and can cause all sorts of sh1tty insecurities. Say hello if you are on here!

Im just waiting for it to start creeping back now my light therapy has been stopped, Had 50 treatments over that period, and they state that when you reach near 250-300 treatments that is when you start to be put at a greater risk of skin cancer.. But hey ho Still have 250 treatments under my belt for the remainder of my lifetime... (+ id rather have over exposure to light therapy and be clear and put up with a possibility of the cancer element)

Anyone use any injectable meds or tablets ? I think thats going to be the next route for me when it crawls back.


----------



## Cockles99 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hello

I have psoriasis on my elbows, knees, calves, ears and head. I use a steroid gel on my body and T Gel on scalp. The T Gel works very well-pretty much 100% keeps it gone. The body is fire fighting-it never goes, and the gel kind of burns the skin, leaving a big blotch itself. The NHS treatment is pretty clueless so I research and experiment myself (they even tried to say it was a fungal infection....one nurse wanted to get me antibiotics for a fungal infection, HAHAHA). Ive find lots of moisturising and having baths in kids oilatum bath stuff plus oilatum shower gel, works wonders. Forgot to mention its also in my nails, which is a nightmare to control-losing battle.

I just hope I don't get it on my face, Ive even had a few patches on my genitals of late!

Never tried the light stuff-not bad enough yet. Be interested to hear how u get on with injectable.

What triggers yours? Stress and poor living (eg night out drinking) seems to make me worse


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Elbows, Knees and shins for me with the odd tiny bit in other places, have been refered to a dermatologist for the first time in the 18 years i have had it !

I find salt water and sun help but the wont prescribe a holiday for me !!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Cockles99 said:


> Hello
> 
> I have psoriasis on my elbows, knees, calves, ears and head. I use a steroid gel on my body and T Gel on scalp. The T Gel works very well-pretty much 100% keeps it gone. The body is fire fighting-it never goes, and the gel kind of burns the skin, leaving a big blotch itself. The NHS treatment is pretty clueless so I research and experiment myself (they even tried to say it was a fungal infection....one nurse wanted to get me antibiotics for a fungal infection, HAHAHA). Ive find lots of moisturising and having baths in kids oilatum bath stuff plus oilatum shower gel, works wonders. Forgot to mention its also in my nails, which is a nightmare to control-losing battle.
> 
> ...


Have you asked your GP for a dermatology referal? its really essential for proper treatment! Yes stressful events can have me in a itchy aggrevated state and alcohol also causes me massive issues... Why I dont drink!

What type of steroid are you using for your body ? For small patches in areas that really are a painand effect me (behind ears, belly button, eyebrows) I personally only use the steroids *(strong, hydrocortisone*) for 3 days, then I move onto a *mild steroid (eumovate*) for 7-14 days and then I move onto a Vitamin D based ointment (dovonex, silikis) for ongoing remission.

For larger effected areas such as legs, torso and back I use A vitamin D based ointment (dovonex or Silikis) which is not harmful and wont thin the skin unlike steroids. If it does get stubborn I may use eumovate for a few days to break it down!

Also I use doublebase gel for a moisturiser (large pump) and would advise you go to your gp and get a current script of everything you need all in one and make sure you can get it on repeat!

My scalp is the most stubborn with the hair being a problem.. Ive never been able to shift it, when ive tried to use the scalp applications its gotten so messy ive never bothered again!

Some shampoos to get from your gp : Capasal and polytar although warning dotn put it on before going out as it stinks!



retro-mental said:


> Elbows, Knees and shins for me with the odd tiny bit in other places*, have been refered to a dermatologist for the first time in the 18 years i have had it ! *I find salt water and sun help but the wont prescribe a holiday for me !!


Wow - That is shocking! GP's are useless at dealing with P.

You will find your derm 100% better, Creams take up too much time and are so messy, Usually the first port of call is UVB or PUVA! which pretty much clears it up completely! When is your derm appointment ? keep us updateds on treatments retro!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

lxm said:


> Hey - What type of steroid are you using for your body ? For small patches in areas that really are a painand effect me (behind ears, belly button, eyebrows) I personally only use the steroids *(strong, hydrocortisone*) for 3 days, then I move onto a *mild steroid (eumovate*) for 7-14 days and then I move onto a Vitamin D based ointment (dovonex, silikis) for ongoing remission.
> 
> For larger effected areas such as legs, torso and back I use A vitamin D based ointment (dovonex or Silikis) which is not harmful and wont thin the skin unlike steroids. If it does get stubborn I may use eumovate for a few days to break it down!
> 
> ...


first week in august

i went to dr's and said i have never been reffered and he said " do you find that strange " I said yeah , he said why. He kept questioning everything i said until i lost my rag and had a go, He reffered me !! Dont know why he had to wait until i lost my rag and not be sypathetic and understanding in the first place

dr's push prescriptions because they get commision on items so there could be the best treatment out there but its not in there interest to prescribe it

I get dovonex and dovonbet. dovonbet is steriod based and thins the skin plus causes a rebound if used too long, Its only suposed to be temp but my dr's have never told me this and prescribed it for about 15 years. i found out and stopped using it and had rebound bad which 3 years later i am still controlling !


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

consider taking fish oil, vitamin D and oregon grape, also probiotics have been shown to help as well (i think it was a danish study last year)


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

My wife used to get it on her legs, I think mainly stress related, she found hypnotherapy really helped. It was amazing, it'd be cracked and bleeding, wake up the morning after a sesh, and almost completely gone, you wouldn't have thought skin could heal that quick.

Might be worth a try.

Though a strange side effect i should warn you of was, she'd often come round, and her underware would be on back to front.... Just weird!!!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Some pictures of the sucess of my PUVA light treatment.

September 2011 First day of treatment










April 2012... 95% clear of all P


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

looks like a lot of it related to your digestion mate, defo probiotics and something to improve liver function


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

I got psoriasis mate, had is about 4-5 years now. It started so bad, my body was covered.

These days it comes in phases where its pretty bad, and other times i dont have that much.

Sunbeds really help clear my skin, and the lotions temporarily clear it. I've noticed when i sweat it gets worse and looks more 'angry'.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Big_Idiot said:


> I got psoriasis mate, had is about 4-5 years now. It started so bad, my body was covered.
> 
> These days it comes in phases where its pretty bad, and other times i dont have that much.
> 
> Sunbeds really help clear my skin, and the lotions temporarily clear it. I've noticed when i sweat it gets worse and looks more 'angry'.


My hospital light treatment has stopped and im seriously thinking about going to regular sunbeds to keep it at bay, as you can see second picture its all gone! i honestly couldnt go back to the first picture, back was even worse, tops of arms groin etc... Like you said when doing exercise... or when it was humid or even damp when raining it became so sore!

How long you suggest i go into the tan beds for ? 5 minutes a week ?



mark_star said:


> looks like a lot of it related to your digestion mate, defo probiotics and something to improve liver function


I think I agree with you, Ive read alot into the human bodies way of digesting dairy, grains etc and can cause toxic leaks from gut. Also intrestingly my body cannot handle drugs or alcohol well. With alcohol my liver dosent seem to function to good processing it and I feel genuinenly ill for days..And prescription drugs I usually come out with some sort of horrid side effects (skin rashes,blisters etc)

Think this could have alot to play in it!


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

lxm said:


> How long you suggest i go into the tan beds for ? 5 minutes a week ?


That depends on you mate really, 3 minutes a week even works with me. I generally do 6 mins every week or fortnight.

EDIT: I'm going to Kavos tomorrow  And the past 3/4 weeks i've been doing about 9 mins a week. There is barely any visible.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

all good clues mate, i have treated it with a good quality milk thistle (A.Vogel) before, had a great result. As an extra thought, do you get enough fibre in your diet


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Massive difference there mate. I have it on my scalp which I can keep at bay with nizoral and now and again this stinky orange cream(cant think of the name). But can never get rid completely


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

cocois scalp ointment ?

Worst stuff ever.



mark_star said:


> all good clues mate, i have treated it with a good quality milk thistle (A.Vogel) before, had a great result. As an extra thought, do you get enough fibre in your diet


I genuinely thought about a colonic hydro irigation.... Read a book Regarding leaking guts and intestinal walls letting toxins from your bowls/stomach seep into your body causing the psorisis... A colon hydro session can pretty muchclear out 20 years worth of clogged up sh1t and toxins... ?


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Yes that's the stuff lol. I no it is awfull, it stinks and it's hard to wash out cos its so oily.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

lxm said:


> cocois scalp ointment ?
> 
> Worst stuff ever.
> 
> I genuinely thought about a colonic hydro irigation.... Read a book Regarding leaking guts and intestinal walls letting toxins from your bowls/stomach seep into your body causing the psorisis... A colon hydro session can pretty muchclear out 20 years worth of clogged up sh1t and toxins... ?


some people seem to get on well with them, others don't. If you think clearing things would be a good option try lepicol. Leaky gut is not that common but glutamine is very helpful for it.


----------



## NO-IDEA (Jun 28, 2012)

controversial here, but i have mild P on my elbows and knees. Have had it for 7-8 years. Mine gets worse around may-august... Now in all honestly everything it flares up and i get on AAS it clears up and by the end of the course i get probs a 80 % improvement. Then when i get off it starts to come back.

Also diet is key, lots of fruit and veg and GOOD fats.. Good fats keep your skin healthy and slightly more moisturized which helps keep it at bay.


----------



## SpeciJr (Sep 18, 2011)

I get prescribed a product called Diprosalic which cleared up my head after one application. I only use it now when it flares up.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

alright chums, after being 95% clear for over a year... Its started to come back for me! My light treatment stopped and im starting to get tiny little red dots on my arms and biceps... which slowly get bigger, the size of a pea, away to derm next week to see whats on the cards next, My bums covered with it also... just appeared within the last 3 weeks and a set of bedsheets are ruined with the pin-point bleeding already lol! Forgot how messy/annoying the bleeding can be!


----------

